# How To Disassemble an AK Rifle



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

Though AK rifles are renowned for their simplicity, it can be difficult for a beginner to figure out how to disassemble one. I&#8217;ve put together this quick video how-to for field stripping an AK for cleaning and examination.

[There is a video that cannot be displayed in this feed. Visit the blog entry to see the video.]




Read More Great Tips Here...


----------

